

Ask HN: Where to go to find free images/icons to use on my project? - sucuri2

Trying to improve my site and having a hard time with good and free images to use (icons for multiple actions, etc).<p>Where do you guys go when you need images?<p>*I would pay a designer, but at this stage, I need to save money..
======
proexploit
What are you looking for? Just icons for actions? Check out
[http://webdesignledger.com/freebies/the-best-icon-sets-
for-m...](http://webdesignledger.com/freebies/the-best-icon-sets-for-minimal-
style-web-design). I just pulled it off delicious, used some icons from it 10
minutes ago. If you're looking for images, try <http://sxc.hu>. Something
else? What type of thing are you looking for?

------
taitems
A lot of people (including myself) are under the delusion that you need
detailed, descriptive icons. Most of the time your design will benefit from a
simple representative glyph.

That being said, the "Fugue" icon set would have to be the greatest icon set I
have ever crossed paths with. With 2000+ beautifully designed, crisp icons,
most of your needs will be met. The license is attribution or you can simply
pay $49.95 for royalty free.

<http://pinvoke.com/>

------
mixmax
I always use Fam fam's icons. They're well designed and there are a lot of
them. Best of all they're completely free :-)

<http://www.famfamfam.com/>

------
ashishk
famfam or <http://iconfinder.net>

